# A little Lama Porn...



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2011)

View attachment jk.jpg


:holysheep:


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2011)

alright...alright...jk

Here's some of the good stuff.

View attachment perma2.jpg


View attachment perma3.jpg


View attachment perma4.jpg


View attachment perma5.jpg


View attachment perma6.jpg


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 19, 2011)

man that is awesome, and the plant is nice to! lol for real that plant is a beauty.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks slowmo,, the cold temps the PNW has been bringing really made this girl shine.  Some don't respond well to cold, but my cut of permafrost just thrives in it.


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 19, 2011)

Love the purps in the leaves, I wish I could get colder temps and get the purple just for the pretty look. Good job with the Lamas, oh yeah the buds


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 19, 2011)

Just gorgeous Lama, the lama's are cute too. I have to admit, you got me. lol

Great looking bud.


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2011)

I wish I cld pepper my language a lil bit.....cause that is one of the prettiest plants I have ever seen.....wow

She shld be in a magazine....now the wife wants....  She loves purple.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 19, 2011)

Real Deal


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't think of anything other than simply put...Wow.
BOTM material.


----------



## woodydude (Jan 20, 2011)

I love the expression on the male's face, he is like, yeah baby.
The lady llama looks like she is saying "DON'T STOP, I'm nearly there!!"

Back to the bud, that purple on the leaves is just stunning, especially the frosty look you got going on there.
Peace
Woody


----------



## budculese (Jan 20, 2011)

great looking buds ! i see pics like those and realize that m p still has loads to offer


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 20, 2011)

learned it all here budculese!
thx all, appreciate the complements!
Woody thx for the laugh this morning.


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 20, 2011)

From Wikipedia: Llamas mate with the female in a kush (lying down) position, which is fairly unusual in a large animal. They mate for an extended period of time (20&#8211;45 minutes), also unusual in a large animal.

Two things I take from this paragraph:
1) Now I see where the name "kush" came from (I'm assuming it means couch-locked and horny in some language somewhere).
2) Damn, dude, 20-45 minutes?  You llama guys really know how to toss a salad, huh?

Which also reminds me of an old southern joke: know why (insert your favorite primitive religion here) don't make love standing up?  They're afraid someone might think they're dancing.  Hope that's not a censorable joke.


But the buds look superb.  Nice job, LHL.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 20, 2011)

lmao


----------



## budculese (Jan 21, 2011)

better take down the llama pic , hick is going to be jealous , all he has is sheep lol (from "hicks first date " thread before the crash)


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice Bud Bro,,oh and the Lama was OK too.:hubba:


----------



## Cali*Style (Jan 21, 2011)

Lmao...  My wife just looked at me like I was COMPLETELY stupid. :doh:   In my defense though, I had ear phones on, and didn't know I laughed as loud as I supposedly did.

The buds on the other hand are amazing!!  Absolutely beautiful... :hubba: 


Smoke big and be safe!! Cali :fly:


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha love the first pic:hubba:
But those are some nice pics and a beautiful plant, very nice job. That is what keeps me learning more to be able to grow plants like that.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice job Lord. Is it you on top?


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 22, 2011)

wouldn't you like to know...


----------

